
Ask HN: Chinese programming languages? - ggregoire
Are there any widely-used Chinese programming languages?<p>A quick search on Google shows no results.<p>Since big companies like Alibaba, Baidu, Tencent and so on are starting to publish their open source projects, I wonder how long before their create&#x2F;publish their own languages?
======
billconan
yes, there are

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-English-
based_programming_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Non-English-
based_programming_languages)

nothing has become popular though

